# After My first 15 trips and 7 hrs of driving.



## Shadow2288 (Jul 15, 2015)

4.27 18 $310.10 

This is what im looking at Idk if this will be a consistant flow of this money but if it is would be nice?


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Three trips an hour and that money is pretty decent. Don't sweat your rating, it will level out with more trips. Don't expect to see 18 trips and $310 every single day, though. I typically drive about 4-5 hours every evening and I average 6 trips per night and usually $70-80. Some nights it's $100, some nights it's $50, once it was $12. Needless to say, I called it a night early on the $12 night. *Your mileage may vary, I know nothing about the New Jersey Market*


----------



## jesse3398 (Apr 2, 2015)

I am new to Uber. I am considering going with Vehicle financing for a BMW. A 3 series BMW will place me at Uber Select. Working 6 hours per day what can I expect to earn as an Uber select driver?


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Probably not enough to pay for a 3 series Beemer. How is a car that small considered select?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jesse3398 said:


> I am new to Uber. I am considering going with Vehicle financing for a BMW. A 3 series BMW will place me at Uber Select. Working 6 hours per day what can I expect to earn as an Uber select driver?


Don't finance a vehicle to drive livery. Not a good idea in any way shape or form. Even the bigest Uber shills on youtube would frown at this idea. 6 hours a day, 7 days a week isn't all that much work........

Doing this kind of work with a brand new car is silly. Look around the forum. There is a kid who totaled his car, at fault, without any kind of livery insurance. He had a nice Prius he was financing. He still owed $11,000 on it. James River did cover the loss minus $1,000. However. the guy is now out of a car completely. The claim simply went to pay the institution he financed from. His personal insurance company also caught him in a lie and now he isn't sure where he sits with them.

If you finance, you will need to be damn sure you're car is covered properly. You don't want to lie about what you are doing. If you lease the car, is livery work allowed under the terms of the lease? Be sure to have proper coverage and disclose.

Just out of curiosity, whose vehicle financing? By something you can afford out of pocket, or if you really simply have a hard on for a BMW, only do it, if you can afford the car and the payments entirely from your primary income. The average Uber driver is lucky to drive 6 months let alone a full year. Uber changes the rules at the drop of a dime. Florida is a volatile place with respect to their relationship with Travis, completely dysfunctional.

Good luck.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Shadow2288 said:


> 4.27 18 $310.10
> 
> This is what im looking at Idk if this will be a consistant flow of this money but if it is would be nice?


Enjoy your honeymoon. Let us no how you're doing after 500 or 1,500 trips.

was that your fares or after Travis took his 20% plus a buck and at least your fuel was deducted?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Shadow2288 said:


> 4.27 18 $310.10
> 
> This is what im looking at Idk if this will be a consistant flow of this money but if it is would be nice?


Is that before or after expenses? How many total miles did you drive, even the dead ones?


----------



## jesse3398 (Apr 2, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Don't finance a vehicle to drive livery. Not a good idea in any way shape or form. Even the bigest Uber shills on youtube would frown at this idea. 6 hours a day, 7 days a week isn't all that much work........
> 
> Doing this kind of work with a brand new car is silly. Look around the forum. There is a kid who totaled his car, at fault, without any kind of livery insurance. He had a nice Prius he was financing. He still owed $11,000 on it. James River did cover the loss minus $1,000. However. the guy is now out of a car completely. The claim simply went to pay the institution he financed from. His personal insurance company also caught him in a lie and now he isn't sure where he sits with them.
> 
> ...


BMW is considered select in Miami Florida. The financing will be thru Uber. I was looking into a 3 series 4 door sedan at $28K. Payments would have been around $220 weekly (not including insurance). I have a friend who drives for Uber and he stated with Select you can earn >$600 a week, depending on how much time you put in. However I just learned that they will be losing Broward at the end of the month, so I am reconsidering. Ive researched all the pitfalls with Uber and theyre are many, however I need some extra cash for 6 months, to finalize an investment account. But with the changes in Broward, it's just a matter of time before Miami and West Palm Beach jump on the bandwagon and then what.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

jesse3398 said:


> BMW is considered select in Miami Florida. The financing will be thru Uber. I was looking into a 3 series 4 door sedan at $28K. Payments would have been around $220 weekly (not including insurance). I have a friend who drives for Uber and he stated with Select you can earn >$600 a week, depending on how much time you put in. However I just learned that they will be losing Broward at the end of the month, so I am reconsidering. Ive researched all the pitfalls with Uber and theyre are many, however I need some extra cash for 6 months, to finalize an investment account. But with the changes in Broward, it's just a matter of time before Miami and West Palm Beach jump on the bandwagon and then what.


Or just use the car you have now and split the difference? If you're tacking car payments onto that "$600" a week (which isn't guaranteed) and then you have $220 + insurance... Wouldn't you be better just driving Uberx with your current ride?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jesse3398 said:


> BMW is considered select in Miami Florida. The financing will be thru Uber. I was looking into a 3 series 4 door sedan at $28K. Payments would have been around $220 weekly (not including insurance). I have a friend who drives for Uber and he stated with Select you can earn >$600 a week, depending on how much time you put in. However I just learned that they will be losing Broward at the end of the month, so I am reconsidering. Ive researched all the pitfalls with Uber and theyre are many, however I need some extra cash for 6 months, to finalize an investment account. But with the changes in Broward, it's just a matter of time before Miami and West Palm Beach jump on the bandwagon and then what.


My God man don't finance through Uber/Santander above all else. Those are bound to be usury rates at best. Even financing at a normal person's rates equals a bad idea.

"you can earn >$600 a week, depending on how much time you put in." emphasis on "can". Horrible idea.

What would your interest rate be for that car???? 22% 25%. If it is, that is insane. If we are even having this discussion, I don't believe there is much I can tell you.

Remember, there is zero guarantee you would last as a driver. Your financial arrangement doesn't preclude them from deactivating you if they feel the need. Most people, when they suggest you can make up to a certain amount, that is before expenses are deducted.

That guy may be your friend, but he stands to profit no doubt by your signing up and driving X number of rides. That can cloud a person's judgement.

If you are just looking for a cash stream to get you through the next six months, this proposal seems bonkers naive. Just get yourself a two grand minivan and run XL and X calls for the next six months. Drive the shit out of it and be done.

THose loans are pure usury. Why would you even consider that?


----------



## jesse3398 (Apr 2, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> Or just use the car you have now and split the difference? If you're tacking car payments onto that "$600" a week (which isn't guaranteed) and then you have $220 + insurance... Wouldn't you be better just driving Uberx with your current ride?


My current car is a 2003 Chrysler PT Cruiser, it wont do.


----------



## jesse3398 (Apr 2, 2015)

Huberis said:


> My God man don't finance through Uber/Santander above all else. Those are bound to be usury rates at best. Even financing at a normal person's rates equals a bad idea.
> 
> "you can earn >$600 a week, depending on how much time you put in." emphasis on "can". Horrible idea.
> 
> ...


I am withdrawing, ONLY because they have lost Broward County. I have a friend who is a Limo driver and drives Uber Select and earns $1000 a week averaging 15 calls a day. I would have doubled down on my monthly payments for that kind of money.

Losing Broward County I can see Dade following in there foot steps and shutting Uber out. Those full time drivers in Broward will now pick up customers in Dade, which means less work.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

jesse3398 said:


> I am withdrawing, ONLY because they have lost Broward County. I have a friend who is a Limo driver and drives Uber Select and earns $1000 a week averaging 15 calls a day. I would have doubled down on my monthly payments for that kind of money.


Why bother double down? You would never pay off the loan anyway? You were only going to need it for six months you stated. that $25,000 car in theory ends up being almost a $50,000 car. You would be paying crazy money on that car long after you gave up driving for Uber. Makes no good sense.

That $1,000 a week is over how many months? Uber is so volatile, they can change their policy on a dime. How much would your insurance have turned out to be just out of curiosity?

The $1,000/week, is that Uber algebra or real world net profit after expenses etc? I am always leery of income claims when it comes to Uber. Past performance is no guarantee of what is up ahead....... The Broward County thing is just one example.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

How much could you make in the same area driving XL with a used minivan bought for a good deal? 

If you only want/need to drive for six months, you could find something that only has a year of eligibility on it, get it for a really good price, be done. You opt into that financed deal...... What happens if you hate it or lo and behold the pax think ************** more often than not and rate you out of a gig?

You are probably a good guy, but you get the picture. In order to even make $1,000 a week, you need to last at the gig. There is zero guarantee any one driver will last for any amount of time.


----------

